# Mừng tháng của nàng - Kyma giảm sốc một số sản phẩm loa, tai nghe chính hãng



## thuhien (9 Tháng ba 2021)

Tháng 3 hãy dành một đặc biệt ngọt ngào cho "người thương" của bạn bằng một món quà thật ý nghĩa! Một chiếc loa di động, một chiếc tai nghe nhỏ xinh từ thương hiệu *JBL, Bose, HarmanKardon* cũng là lời nhắn gởi yêu thương và đồng hành của bạn đến người ấy!







*Danh sách sản phẩm sale mạnh tại Kyma trong tháng 3 này

1/ Loa JBL PartyBox On The Go* giá chỉ còn *7.490.000VNĐ*. Đặt ngay tại: *https:/bitly.com.vn/1i3zd8
*
- Công nghệ âm thanh JBL Pro Sound mạnh mẽ với công suất 100W
- Miếng đệm cho dây đeo vai và khả năng sạc trong 06 tiếng cho việc xách tay hiệu quả tối đa
- Mic không dây với khả năng chỉnh sửa âm tầng thấp, tầng cao và độ vang
- Ánh sáng biểu diễn được đồng bộ hóa với giai điệu bài nhạc
- Có lỗ cắm cho mic và guitar để cùng phát chung
- Công nghệ chống bắn nước IPX4
- Kết nối bằng Bluetooth hoặc lỗ cắm USB
- Công nghệ True Wireless Stereo

*2/ Tai nghe Bose Noise Cancelling Headphones 700 (Đen)* giá chỉ còn *8.990.000VNĐ*. Đặt ngay tại: *https:/bitly.com.vn/05bwv0
*
- Tính năng chống ồn với nhiều cấp độ tùy chỉnh
- Kết nối Bluetooth không dây tiện dụng
- Tích hợp hệ thống Microphone chuyên dụng
- Thao tác điều khiển bằng cảm ứng chạm
- Thời lượng pin lên tới 20 giờ nghe nhạc liên tiếp
- Tích hợp công nghệ thực tế ảo Bose AR

*3/ Loa JBL Xtreme 3* giá chỉ còn *6.090.000VNĐ*. Đặt ngay tại: *https:/bitly.com.vn/6zritc*

- Công suất: 100 W
- Tần số đáp ứng: 53,5 Hz - 20 kHz
- Chống thấm nước và chống bụi IP67
- Hệ thống Bluetooth v5.1
- 4 trình điều khiển và 2 bộ tản nhiệt JBL Bass
- Pin: lên đến 15 giờ
- Cổng kết nối USB-C
- Kích thước: 297,87 x 137,08 x 133,06 mm
- Cân nặng: 1.83 kg

*4/ Loa Harman Kardon Soundstick 4* giá chỉ còn *6.990.000VNĐ*. Đặt ngay tại: *https:/bitly.com.vn/zklgz1*

- Công suất: 140W RMS
- Tần số: 40Hz 20kHz
- Độ nhạy: 80dB
- Driver: 1.4" full range x 8; 5.25" subwoofer x 1
- Ngõ tín hiệu: Bluetooth 4.2, Jack Audio 3.5mm
- Kích thước: Woofer(231 x 276 x 231mm), Satellite(271 x 84 x 84mm)
- Trọng lượng: 4.432kg/Cái
- Bluetooth: 4.2
- Phạm vi hiệu quả: 140W

*5/ Tai Nghe Không Dây Bose Soundsport Free* giá chỉ còn *5.090.000VNĐ*. Đặt ngay tại: *https:/bitly.com.vn/y6f8kw*

- Tai nghe:3,12cm C x 2,5cm R x 3 cm S 
 (15 g mỗi tai nghe)
- Hộp đựng:3,75 cm C x 10 cm R x 4,75 cm S (80 g)
- Pin sạc lithium-ion
- Thời gian sạc: 2 giờ
- Thời lượng pin: Sạc đầy trong 5 giờ
- Tai nghe có thể kháng nước và mồ hôi chuẩn IPX4
- Kết nối Bluetooth và hỗ trợ NFC tiện lợi
- Case kèm theo giúp sạc thêm 10 giờ chơi nhạc cho tai nghe

*Thông tin liên hệ
Công ty cổ phần công nghệ KYMA*





474 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường 2, Quận 3, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh





Toà nhà KYMA, 132 -134 Yên Lãng, P. Thịnh Quang, Q. Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội
Website: https:/kyma.vn/


----------

